
How Accurate Is Israel's 'Terrorist-Tracking' Tech? - onyva
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-isolated-after-waving-at-corona-patient-is-israeli-phone-tracking-tech-accurate-1.8698946
======
onyva
Same technology used for targeted assassinations of Palestinians in the name
of “national security”.

